# What's For Dinner?



## JadeIcing (Jun 12, 2011)

We are having blue cheese hamburger sliders, steak fries, mac and cheese, and corn on the cob. :biggrin2: Will post pictures later.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 12, 2011)

Roast Beef cooked with garlic and rosemary, broad noodles with cottage cheese... no pictures, it's all eaten.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

Chicken and white wine stew with carrots, celery and dumplings.


----------



## Yield (Jun 12, 2011)

I had Honey Bunches of Oats with cinnamon bunches with milk of course.. and cut up some banana in it... sounds odd, but IT IS SO GOOD <3


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 13, 2011)

olive burger and fries and washed it down with an ice cold coors


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 13, 2011)

In the middle of making a bap with melted cheddar cheese, sprinkled with chilli and a small bit of chilli mayo.

That ice cold coors sounds sooo good right now


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 13, 2011)

all sounds good what time is dinner? Cut my finger right through the nail ( half way down ) slicing watermelon for a race, so someone else cooking dinner would be great. Big baby they wanted to drill a hole in the nail and stitch it, but the bleeding basically stopped on its own, so have it tightly dressed and am leaving it alone. Dinner tonight - pork roast, mashed potatoes, gravy, salad ( but definitely not watermelon )


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 13, 2011)

OOWWWWW!! You poor thing!! I wouldnt let anyone touch it either because I'm chicken! Shew, with that, I wouldnt be cooking at all. lol. Sight of a knife might make me run in the opp. direction. Tonight, left over homemade pizza.. .. yeah.. I like left over pizza.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2011)

This is tomorrows dinner. Chicken Pot Pie. YUM YUM.







Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2011)

Mike your dinner sounds delicious.

Is it hard to make?

Susan


----------



## Yield (Jun 13, 2011)

Dinner tonight: Grilled cheese (with a bunch of different cheeses!) and Ramen noodles XD


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 14, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Mike your dinner sounds delicious. Is it hard to make?


Couldn't be easier. 

Slice up garlic cloves into slivers, insert into little holes punched in the roast, sprinkle rosemary on top, scatter the extra cloves around the meat and put in oven at 350 for about 20 minutes a pound - basically until the thermometer says 125F (in my case, it literally says "your meat is ready" - those talking digital thermometers are neat). 

I made the roast in a cast-iron skillet, so while it was resting after cooking I melted butter in the skillet and scraped up the tasty bits, then added flour to make a roux. Stirred that around until it was brown, added enough beef stock to make gravy while stirring to prevent lumps. A little dried onion, salt, pepper and Worcestershire sauce made it perfect. 

The noodles with cottage cheese is just that - boil a bag of extra-broad noodles, drain, mix in a container of cottage cheese (I like black pepper on mine).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2011)

Last night we had beer-can chicken in the smoker. Tonight is baby-back ribs.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I'm going to try that recipe. What type of roast? I have a small Prime Rib, would that do?

Thanks

Susan


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 14, 2011)

I can say Mike those noodles are awesome. My hubby loves noodles, but he loves them drenched in gravy or butter. Definitely not diet friendly. So tonight I tried this with the cottage cheese. They were a hit and at least I know he didn't have quite as much fat as he would have. Baby steps LOL


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 14, 2011)

Nermal my favorite noodles are Fettachini Alfredo, definitely not great for the waistline. Butter, cream, and lots of Parmesan cheese.

My Mom use to make noodles with butter and cottage cheese years ago for my Dad, I never ate it then now I like it.

I think I will make this on the weekend.

Susan


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 14, 2011)

We had them with garlic pork chops and fresh green beans...it was scrumptious LOL


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 14, 2011)

OK I will be by each of your houses through out the week.
Tomorrows Dinner
Chicken and green chili chowder in the slow cooker. YUM!!!


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 14, 2011)

My hubby wants eggplant parmesan tomorrow. Thinking about it still LOL.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 15, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks Mike, I'm going to try that recipe. What type of roast? I have a small Prime Rib, would that do?


I don't see why not. This weekend's roast was eye of round, I usually get round or chuck, just based on price. My usual method of choice is, "what's cheapest?" The local IGA had a meat sale this weekend - $2.98 a pound for round roast or chuck roast in quantities of 4 pounds or more - so I got some of each and froze all but one.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 15, 2011)

MikeScone wrote:


> Slice up garlic cloves into slivers, insert into little holes punched in the roast, sprinkle rosemary on top, scatter the extra cloves around the meat and put in oven at 350 for about 20 minutes a pound - basically until the thermometer says 125F (in my case, it literally says "your meat is ready" - those talking digital thermometers are neat).
> 
> I made the roast in a cast-iron skillet, so while it was resting after cooking I melted butter in the skillet and scraped up the tasty bits, then added flour to make a roux. Stirred that around until it was brown, added enough beef stock to make gravy while stirring to prevent lumps. A little dried onion, salt, pepper and Worcestershire sauce made it perfect.



**Drools** Sounds sooo good.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Mike I'm like you if something is on sale i will buy a few and freeze them. I bought one of thosevacuum sealers to freeze the food. Alot less wasteage.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2011)

Tonite it's Angus burgers. Too hot to do much else--106 today.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 15, 2011)

Cabonara pasta


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 15, 2011)

rainy and cold here, about 70 so we are having sheperds pie, a real rainy day food. I agree your suppers all sound yummy, drool


----------



## buns2luv (Jun 16, 2011)

Grilled chicken, black beans, grilled onions, seasoned brown rice and salad with a bunch of veggies and cheese.


----------



## Yield (Jun 16, 2011)

Today we had Wendy's/Taco Bell.. horrible I know :]


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tonight is Pot roast, fresh green beans and I'm thinking....maybe mashed cauliflower...hubby's favorite.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

Food from the other day. Will post pictures of tonights dinner.


----------

